# Meds not working for gastritis



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I was diagnosed with gastritis in 2006, but have not had too many problems with it until now. I can't seem to get rid of it. I have doubled up on my meds (Zegrid and Robinol) and still I am not finding a lot of relief. I normally only have to take one dose ( and for years did not take anything). Anyone out there having issues with their meds and gastritis?


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Duplicate post.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

No one has any remedy for gastritis?


----------



## german (Nov 22, 2010)

Slippery elm

DGL

no coffee, caffeine, soda,

Treat anxiety if it's there as this is being found out to be a major cause

"primal Defense" by garden of life

activia


----------



## Rajendra Chaudhary (Nov 21, 2013)

there is remedy







but need some more details


----------

